# Hello from Calgary



## J MacDonald (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi everyone. My name is Josh MacDonald. I practice Iaido, kenjutsu, aikido and aikijujutsu in Calgary.
My dojo is the Calgary Rakushinkan. 

I am interested in all martial arts and consider myself a "bujutsu otaku" (I came up with that  term myself - feel free to use it.)
Looking forward to trolling this forum 

Josh


----------



## seasoned (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Josh. Enjoy the site because it has  a lot to offer and good people to dialog with...........


----------



## stickarts (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Josh.  I had the great pleasure to visit your fair city about ten years ago.  It was expanding like crazy when I was there - you could almost see it reaching for the hills :lol:. I wonder how vast it has become since then?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 1, 2012)

More Canadians doing iai, that can only be a good thing for the world!!


----------



## J MacDonald (Jan 1, 2012)

@Sukerin
I've only been here for 3 years, but I would say that Calgary certainly has grown quite a bit since you were here last.

I'd say that traditional martial arts has probably done the opposite though. I find that kind of sad, but that's just the way it is. The MMA clubs are doing quite well in Calgary.
I imagine it's the same everywhere.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to MT! We have some great discussion on all types of topics!

Chris


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jan 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## J MacDonald (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks all!


----------

